# Trade ideas before deadline



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

OK, so since we're all bored with the current situation, let's talk about some new ones that might spark things for the clips, i'll throw out the first idea:

Bulls & Clippers: *Kirk Hinrich & Tyrus Thomas for Marcus Camby & Ricky Davis*

Why we do it: Camby may be playing great, but this is a completely lost season and next year isn't looking much better, do we really want him to waste the last couple of productive years of his career here? Camby & the clippers would both be better off if he's traded. Hinrich is a very solid PG with all around skills and possibly an all-star in the right situation, his contract lasts until age 31 and salary DROPS every year! If Baron pulls another "*** bruise" we can ship him off without any worries with Hinrich around to take over. As for Tyrus, he's got the physical ability to be amazing, but if he keeps playing like an idiot, his contract only runs until next year.

Why the bulls do it: Chicago has a future superstar PG (Rose), explosive scoring SG (Gordon) and an excellent SF (Deng)... and a bunch of crappy/inexperienced/buffoon big men. Chicago is only 1.5 games out of the playoffs and with a quality center like Camby they'll definitely make it. Considering the rebounding they'd get along with their great backcourt, they could possibly make a push for the ECF.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Another idea:

Heat & Clippers: *Shawn Marion & Mario Chalmers for Baron Davis & Jason Hart & Ricky Davis*

Why we do it: Baron has basically quit on this team, maybe it'll change if we get healthy... but after half a decade of Brand & Maggette giving 100% effort every night, I don't want this type of player no matter how talented & exciting he might be. Chalmers is a great young PG with lots of potential & big game experience, Mike Taylor has shown promise, but why not let them compete & see who should stay? Marion can sit for the rest of the season for all I care, he'll provide huge cap relief by this summer. It's not the big free agent summer of 2010, but it's expected that there will be some great bargains while teams try to save for LeBron/Bosh/etc.

Why Miami does it: They want to get rid of Marion & get a quality player back, losing Chalmers is negligible with their new All-star PG in town. Miami is the kind of town Baron would love, and if it's a winning team, he'd probably go back to his old self. And if you put Baron & Wade together, that would probably be the most devastating backcourt in the world. They'd demand so much defense on the perimeter that Beasley & Haslem should get open looks just about every time on offense. They're #6 in the East right now, they should be able to crack the top 4 if it works out.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Last idea:

Lakers & Clippers: *Lamar Odom & Jordan Farmar for Baron Davis & Ricky Davis.*

Why we do it: Lamar can play big, play PG, and defend well. As long as he doesn't cry like his last run with the clips, he'll be a nice addition & his contract expires this year if it doesn't work out. Maybe he can show Thornton how to dribble & pass? Farmar seems like he could be a quality backup PG and acceptable as a starter for years. This trade will also make my girlfriend happy cuz she's a laker-lover.

Why the Lakers do it: Baron/Kobe/whoever/Pau/Bynum is enough to beat the Celtics... no, not today's celtics, i'm talking about the 1960's (aka, greatest team ever) Celtics. Today's NBA wouldn't stand a chance. As for the SF problem, some ******* wanting to win 5 titles will sign on for the minimum.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

leidout said:


> Last idea:
> 
> Lakers & Clippers: *Lamar Odom & Jordan Farmar for Baron Davis & Ricky Davis.*
> 
> ...


I could definitely see this happening and it would certainly give the Lakers an even sicker lineup.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i like your ideas but i dont see it happening.

tyrus been playing solid basketball as of late, it's unlikely paxson gives up on the kid. getting camby doesnt solve chicago's problem. they need a post player and camby doesnt give them what they need. gooden, TT, and noah does a good job on the board, camby wont have much of an impact on a chicago team IMO.

the miami trade looks good on paper. it looks really good for clippers. but is dunleavy likely to admit his mistake of signing baron so early? what is cap space going to do for the clippers? do we really want iverson? the bigger question is, is anyone willing to sign with this team? 
this trade is horrible for miami because baron will never fit in with dwade. they both need the ball in the their hand to be effective. i dont expect either players to become spot up shooters.

the laker deal i personally like cause i'm a clipper and laker fan. it's going to help both team. but i dont know if buss is willing to carry four player with maximum contract. former all-star PG playing for phil jackson? does gary payton ring a bell? very risky for the lakers if baron doesnt pan out and struggles in the system. a deadweight max contract for the next 4~5 years? yikes...

i sound really negative with this post but wanted let you know i enjoyed it. it's fun discussing potential trade opportunity for this struggling franchise. i'm a frustrated clipper fan like the rest of you guys, and i just think the best option is to stick with what we have and see what happens in november. 

or trade al thornton. :yay:


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...1026&teams=12~12~30~30~4~30~12~4~12&te=&cash=

Charlotte Out: Gerald Wallace, Raymond Felton, Sean May, 2010 2nd Rounder
Charlotte In: Baron Davis, Al Thornton, Tyrus Thomas

Bobcats get themselves a star point, an athletic shot blocker and a solid three.

Chicago Out: Kirk Hinrich, Aaron Gray, Tyrus Thomas
Chicago In: Chris Kaman, Sean May, 2010 Charlotte 2nd Rounder

Bulls have no need for Hinrich with Rose, and add a much needed big man. Rose-Gordon-Deng-Gooden-Kaman could make some noise in the East.

Los Angeles Out: Baron Davis, Al Thornton, Chris Kaman
Los Angeles In: Aaron Gray, Raymond Felton, Kirk Hinrich, Gerald Wallace

Clippers upgrade at SF, at the cost of a downgrade at the backup C spot. Gray is a guy that is huge and can score in the post. Hinrich-Gordon-Wallace-Randolph-Camby with a 2nd unit for Felton-Collins-Novak-Skinner-Jordan


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> Bulls & Clippers: Kirk Hinrich & Tyrus Thomas for Marcus Camby & Ricky Davis


If we deal Baron, I would love this. Hinrich can knock down the J, is a solid defender and can run the offense while Thomas can be a replacement for Marcus, granted, no where near the impact Marcus has. Plus, if Thomas and DeAndre both develop, we will have two athletic beasts. Have Chi-Town throw in Aaron Gray as well 



> Heat & Clippers: Shawn Marion & Mario Chalmers for Baron Davis & Jason Hart & Ricky Davis


I don't see the Heat even considering this. Both Baron and Wade need the ball in their hands to be effective, and with Chalmers recent play, I doubt they trade him. I would personally do this in a heartbeat, along with the previous mentioned one(just switch Ricky with Skinner in one or the other).

Our depth chart would look like:
Hinrich-Chalmers-Taylor
Gordon-Collins
Marion-Thornton-Thomas
Randolph-Novak-Samb
Kaman-Gray-Jordan



> Lakers & Clippers: Lamar Odom & Jordan Farmar for Baron Davis & Ricky Davis.


Disgusting for us. I don't see Farmar being anything more then a backup on a contending team, or a starter on a mediocre team due to his love too shoot and Lamar won't be retained, so its basically Baron for Jordan.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

youngcrev of RealGM said:


> *L.A. Clippers Trade Breakdown*
> Incoming Players
> Louis Williams and Samuel Dalembert
> 
> ...


I was skeptical at first due to Sammy's lengthy contract, but he expires in 3 years, along with Zach, which will give us a ton of cap space the year after the huge free agent frenzy, where Carmelo Anthony, Al Horford, Delonte West, Nene(has a PO), Kelenna Azubuike, Brandon Wright, Rodney Stuckey, Yao, Kobe, Pau Gasol, Marc Gasol, Mike Conley, Richard Jefferson, Michael Redd, Corey Brewer, Yi Jainlin, Julian Wright, Wilson Chandler, Kevin Durant, Jeff Green, Thaddeus Young, Jason Smith, Jason Richardson, Greg Oden, Jason Thompson, Donte Greene, Tony Parker, Ian Mahinmi, Caron Butler and Nick Young are all free agents.


----------



## HeatBall (Jan 14, 2009)

That's a pretty big deal, doubt something like that would happen... did u put it through the trade machine?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

About the only kaman deal i think we would consider would be something on these lines:

Kaman, Baron, Ricky, Thornton, Hart to Detroit for:

Iverson, Afflalo, Stuckey, Prince


----------



## CPIII (Jan 13, 2009)

Baron needs to stay as a Clipper. Till the end of his career.

Just stay somewhere.. and end on a respectable note.


----------

